# Flashaholicism:Year One+1 month (Big Pics))Updated 1/31 with Mac Attack and more!



## tdurand (Jan 2, 2007)

After one year, I finally got the family together in one place for a couple of reunion photos. I've had a fun time gathering these pieces and look forward to the coming year. My Mr Bulk section needs some attention. I've sold only three pieces; an HDS B60GT, a CR2 Ion and a 50 watt Xeray. The only member missing is a P1 that lives in the city on my keychain. 

Thanks to all the sellers!!
T


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Nice collecion is that grey mag yoru HID host?


----------



## greenlight (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Wow you bought a lot of stuff this year!! What other kinds of toys did you buy this year?


----------



## tdurand (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*



65535 said:


> Nice collecion is that grey mag yoru HID host?



Both grey mags are Mac creations. One is the Torch the other a tri-cree.


----------



## Led_Blind (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Dang nice collection...


----------



## Trashman (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

You bought all that in a year?? OMG! I guess that should get you entry for the biggest flashlight buying addict contest. I think it might be a run off between you and PSM.

I see the extra body for the one you got from me, but I don't see the light. Is it not in the picture?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

HOLY ELEPHANTS!!!! Sweet collection there..... you sick puppy! :rock: 



You got it real bad.....  




:thumbsup: WP


----------



## tdurand (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*



Trashman said:


> I see the extra body for the one you got from me, but I don't see the light. Is it not in the picture?



Yep, it's there, right between the Lava Lamp and TnC SF27.
Thanks Mario
T


----------



## Norm (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Looks like you have an at least a 1 a week addiction. Now it's new year put them all in a box and send them to me, that way you'll have as much fun buying as last year with a nice fresh start. 
Norm


----------



## Concept (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Wow not bad for 1 year. Such a varied collection too. I am trying to slow down myself but its hard I tell ya.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

T-

Thanks - I'm going to show this to my girlfriend, and tell her at least I'm not as crazy as this guy! :nana: Just kidding!

On a serious note, awesome collection - thanks for the detail pics too. :thumbsup:

john


----------



## pathalogical (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

What's that light next to the other one called ??? Very nice collection.


----------



## EricMack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

He he, congrats, Ty, always nice to see someone crazier than me! :nana: 

You've built a really nice collection, and its great to see the wide spectrum of lights you enjoy! Nice to have lights of all types, sizes, etc. I think my "herd" is very similar to yours.  The Big Guns are a blast!

Thanks for sharing! :buddies: 

EM


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

I'd love to see the EricMack Collection.... that would be sweeet! :thumbsup:


 WP


----------



## Weylan (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

About the only way I could have been able to buy all that would have been to sell a kidney!!! This is an awsome pile of lights.

Any one want to buy a kidney?


----------



## tdurand (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*



EricMack said:


> He he, congrats, Ty, always nice to see someone crazier than me! :nana:
> 
> You've built a really nice collection, and its great to see the wide spectrum of lights you enjoy! Nice to have lights of all types, sizes, etc. I think my "herd" is very similar to yours.  The Big Guns are a blast!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments guys. As I stated earlier my goal is to pick up some MR BULK stuff (Ti CUB, Ti Chammy, Dam Cham, some Brass Cub and more Lionhearts cuz they're my favorite). Off to the far left are some MJ Towermodules that need a host. I'll start with my C3 for one and then finish off the other three with whow knows what. Two of them are TTM's.

One Elephant will be off to Mac soon for an HID and then who knows what'll happen with the last one. Somethin sick I think. I think I hear Freddy calling or Milky. :thinking::shrug:


----------



## Dogliness (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

tdurand. I did not see the post of your collection until just now. I guess I have been asleep. I have noticed your purchasing a lot of interesting flashlights in the last year from various posts, and wondered what type of collection you had amassed. All I can say is WOW. It is quite a collection. And all in one year! I think flashaholicism is an apt term to describe your collection of lights over the last year. Of course, I would not know anything about that. Dog


----------



## tdurand (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Hey Dog-
Some of these lights are the results of direct competition to you! Some day I'll have to snap the "police line-up" photos of the gang like you did. I oogled those shots you took for a while. A perfect museum quality spread, including fancy fauna and geologic backdrops! :rock:

Thanks a bunch for the compliments. I've got some more to add! 
T


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Where's the Tri-Cree Duracoat light?

Mac


----------



## tdurand (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

I sold it for $1000.







































































j/k. I gotta take another group shot with some newer additions. There's a growing group of my family of lights with some o' the Scottish in 'em. Aye Laddy! :rock: 

Thanks Mac!
T


----------



## kenster (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*



tdurand said:


> I sold it for $1000.


 

Extremely wonderful collection to look at and I would really like to have everyone of those lights! So......... Let`s start with that Duracoat Tri Cree. A thousand????....... Well, OK! Box the light up with the cash and send it on over.:rock: 

Ken


----------



## tdurand (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Flashaholicism:Year One (or thereabouts (Big Pics))*

Here's the Mac Attack. A real motley group o' corkers.






And a pic of some of the newest members! Year + one month (or so).
I think I want more of this new Al-Ti-N coating. It's so nice. Where's the rest of my Ti collection:thinking: They might all make it to Modamag for some new skin. :rock:







Thanks to Mac, Don, TB, Pablo, FM and MJ!!


----------



## Radio (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Man!!!! You got it BAD!!!!!!! :lolsign:



:buddies:


----------



## photorob (Feb 1, 2007)

That is pretty sweet. So what does that O star look like. I've yet to see any reviews or beams or pretty much anything on those LED'S.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you need to reduce your EnVee collection by one.....I smell a Ti trade...


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet!!


----------



## bombelman (Feb 14, 2007)

No Arc LS ?   
(Anyway, more left for me.  )


:naughty: Still a great collection there !!


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

COOL DUDE :rock:

You're the man :goodjob: Excellent collection, I see many of Don's creations as well. MIx bunch of everything that I like......


----------



## tdurand (Feb 14, 2007)

bombelman said:


> No Arc LS ?
> (Anyway, more left for me.  )
> 
> 
> :naughty: Still a great collection there !!



The ARC LS was just finishing it's reign of domination when I first joined CPF. I was a lurker for years and told myself that one day I'd own an ARC LS. That day has yet to come...
I'm still passively looking for a LS. It's function may be fading but I'm still a fan of it's form.


I finally found a Dam Cham! Mr. Bulk lights are one stronger! :rock:

T


----------



## fnmag (Feb 15, 2007)

Jumping Jiminee! You need to lay down immediately while we start an IV drip. Prep an OR for this lad, stat! That's one heck of a collection. Cheers.


----------



## frogs3 (Feb 17, 2007)

tdurand,

In addition to upholding the highest and brightest principles of flashaholism, you should be seriously complimented on investing in very high quality, hand-made items that are likely to increase in value as time passes. In the meanwhile, they are all excellent producers of LIGHT. At the start of your first post you mentioned that you sold few items, and noted the XeRay 50, which fell into place when I saw the BB75 (One of the few items I share, as my collection tends to have started about 50 years ago, when a "halogen" bulb was a big deal, and the advent of "leakproof" batteries was new). You have items that will last several lifetimes, and show genuine beauty along the way, guided by a deep knowledge of rapidly changing technology. You are not just tossing out cash, and perhaps that is my final suggestion to those admiring the variety and intensity of your collection.

-HAK


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 17, 2007)

HS! I am broke just looking at those lights. 


What is the turquoise light?

What is the output like on the red mag with the Ostar LED? Is it flood like?


----------



## RdlyLite (Feb 17, 2007)

Wowsers. Some of those look like weight training equipment. Lol.


----------



## tdurand (Feb 18, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> HS! I am broke just looking at those lights.
> 
> 
> What is the turquoise light?
> ...



Nitroz
The little turquoise light is an unnumbered special TnC Lithium Lux V w/XYOS.

As for the Ostar, imagine a Mag1185 with adjustable drive levels. A nice soft hotspot and very generous, suprisingly usable, flood. Oh and no heat!
I'm still working on some beamshots. TB where are you?:candle:

T


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm here...


----------

